# 100 shots intuitive from 33'.



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

100 shots intuitive from PFS at 33'. 5" targets.
Missed targets a few times as is shown. None missed the box.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Very nice shooting! Being a TTF-Aimer, and not having shot the PFS, I haven't been able to develop that "intuitive" skill yet. Maybe someday!

Definitely comes in handy I'm sure for fast shooting of a defensive nature, Dgui-style.

"Head shots" at 33'. Cool! B)


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks!

Well I don't have any kind of speed with it yet. If you were to see me you would think I was aiming. I double check my form every shot.

Nathan Masters actually shoots TTF intuitive. I thought every TTF shooter aimed until recently.

I don't think I'll ever be good enough for competition but I do hope to get fast enough to bag rabbits.

Dgui is some kind of freak of nature. Not to take away anything from the thousands of hours of practice he has.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Muscle memory dude. When i started i couldnt hit anything..now.. im decent. But i wouldnt try comp shooting intuitive.. nathans pretty good with that. I wonder what dgui would score in a tournament lol


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

pult421 said:


> Muscle memory dude. When i started i couldnt hit anything..now.. im decent. But i wouldnt try comp shooting intuitive.. nathans pretty good with that. I wonder what dgui would score in a tournament lol


I wonder about Dgui shooting tournaments sometimes myself. I dunno if the magic would work if you tried to bottle it.

Nathan is probably more the type of shooter I want to emulate.

Anyway. Muscle memory is why I am so strict with my form. I have decent natural intuitive ability but my goal is to be just as accurate as aimers at 33'. Realistic or not.

I know how awesome TTF aiming is though. It's almost like a firearm. I wholeheartedly recommend that style of shooting.

But it doesn't give me the Zen feeling intuitive does.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Have you tried anchoring a tweaked pouch ? I have done it.. and its fun. Thats how i started.. then i advanced to pfs halfbuttahflahh.. cant say it didnt come with its learning curves lol like tweakin the pouch .. marble and all.. right into my cheekbone. Straight slap in the face.. felt like i got punched.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Good shootin' Freckles, prolly better than I can do. Plus 1 on that feeling.*


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

pult421 said:


> Have you tried anchoring a tweaked pouch ? I have done it.. and its fun. Thats how i started.. then i advanced to pfs halfbuttahflahh.. cant say it didnt come with its learning curves lol like tweakin the pouch .. marble and all.. right into my cheekbone. Straight slap in the face.. felt like i got punched.


Yea. My anchor point is my earlobe  Gives me a little more pull than my cheek. It's just where it feels right when tweaking.

I've just moved from 25' to 33'. At 25' I rarely miss a 3" target. Amazing how big a difference 8 feet makes.

I'm still much more accurate with TTF aimed. May always be. But at least for now I'm enjoying intuitive.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

An eight foot difference... the ammo wont reall slope.. do this.. the left corner of the fork.. use it as a reference for a bit.. only because.. if youre anchoring.. and use the corner ..you can see where your shots can land consistently.. by doing this.. you can create an invisible grid like image in your mind. I did that alot and it helped me.. so when i pick the slingshot up now.. i kinda have an idea of how far to move my slingshot to compensate for the tweak. I do alot of thinking on these matters.. i should draw what i mean.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

PFS is a great tool for relaxing shoots. When someone catch the flow and find the sweet spot of the frame and bandset it is really a cool feeling. You just have it and I'm glad you share it time to time.

It's all about enjoying practice and if there is a fine small scatter that's just even better 

Take care,

Trem


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Yes Mark. For me the PFS is like meditation.

When I can really manage to relax I usually shoot well and ocassionally great.

I actually know where the shot will land most of the time right as I release it. Most of my bad shots happen when I tense up and release when I know it's not a good shot.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

pult421 said:


> An eight foot difference... the ammo wont reall slope.. do this.. the left corner of the fork.. use it as a reference for a bit.. only because.. if youre anchoring.. and use the corner ..you can see where your shots can land consistently.. by doing this.. you can create an invisible grid like image in your mind. I did that alot and it helped me.. so when i pick the slingshot up now.. i kinda have an idea of how far to move my slingshot to compensate for the tweak. I do alot of thinking on these matters.. i should draw what i mean.


I get it man. Thanks. 

I just totally changed how I shoot PFS so even with the misses this isn't too bad.

It's like the difference between TTF and OTT for me with PFS right now. I fully expect to be able to very rarely miss a 5" target from 33' in a month.

I used to shoot PFS like the first picture. Only 5 days have I been shooting like the second picture.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well done!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

